# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας BenQ] benq w1100

## taskom

Καλησπερα εχω ενα benq w1100.
Που δεν αναβει..

Καποιος να μου δωσει τα φωτα του η να μπωρει να αναλαβει να τον επισκευασει?

Ευχαριστω.

----------

